# Taming Bonded Adult Budgies



## Surfacesmiler (Jul 10, 2017)

My friend gave me her 2 budgies, a few days ago. She didn't take great care of them so im glad I can provide them with a more positive enviorment. Although they havent been handled at all, and I want to be able to bond with them. I have planned and started talking, singing, humming etc. to them, and putting my hand outside their cage. For 15 minutes periods, around 6 times a day with breaks in between. They seem to be doing well, they are fine if im in my bedroom chilling. I just dont know how to move forward besides trying to put my hand in their cage for the same 15 minute periods so they know my hand is not a threat. I have purchased a cage that is able to divide into two. So I was thinking I can slowly seperate them, later on putting them in completly different cages and have them together at night. But I dont want to distress them. If someone could help that would be great. Thank you!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sounds like you've got a good idea on how to start! Make sure to read all the stickies on taming and bonding with your new budgies. I personally wouldn't separate them if they are used to being in the same cage together; just make sure it's a cage big enough for 2+ budgies. It will take longer for them to bond with you because there's two of them, but it's well worth the effort if you can get them to accept you as part of their flock. For what it's worth, my boy budgie accepted me within a week but my girl budgie didn't fully accept me until about a year of having her! 
Most of all be respectful of their personal space/boundries. It might be a bit slower but in the end they will be much more trusting and loving with you. 
Bonne chance!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As you have a pair of budgies with a strong bond, splitting them up all the time to create a bond with them could be very stressful and distressing for them. It would be much better to use the divider just for when you are trying to work on the bond, and allowing them time together when you're not trying to bond with them. However, you may also find that just having a divider still causes a distraction as the birds may want to return to one another. 

It would be best for you to read through the stickies and other members journals to see some of the ideas that they have had when creating a bond. 

Be realistic in your expectations of these birds. They have been left just the two of them for a while and you'll need to work out how much of a bond you want to achieve with them and make sure it's doable. You may do really well and these birds become friendly, but it may be that you only are able to ever get one to step up, and that has to be okay, as all birds have such a different personality.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've been given excellent advice.

I'd keep the two budgies together and work on taming and bonding with them in that manner.

You're ready to start putting your hand in the cage now. 
Hold your hand still and continue to talk, sing or read to them with your hand is perfectly still in their cage.

After a few days of this, you can put some seeds in your palm when you put your hand in the cage.

Don't move your hand toward the birds, just let them come to your hand when they feel confident in doing so.

After your budgies become accustomed to eating from your open hand, you can then begin the process of teaching them to step up.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had the same situation you have now. I was given a bonded pair of budgies and noticed they never got very friendly to me. I still fed and cleaned for them and did what was to be done to keep them in the best health possible. I tried for a while to get to be friends with them, but they were not interested. I admit, it is sad to care and feed someone that does not want to be your friend. I have since gotten a dog. They do respond well to good treatment. Good luck with these 2 you have now.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee. All budgies have the potential to be tame and bonded with humans, regardless of their age  It depends on your birds' personalities if they take readily to taming. 

To do this, be sure to follow the above information. 

Also, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup:

Best of luck with your little ones, we can't wait to meet them! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------

